# B6 3.0 six speed build



## b5riches (Jan 22, 2016)

I have oppt to get a b6 six speed 3.0 motor now it needs a clutch and Trans im wondering will a b5s4 six speed Trans be a direct plug n play for this particular b6 with a 3.0 motor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

